# 12 year old bear finally feels grass.



## IKE (Nov 3, 2018)

A twelve year old bear is rescued from a zoo, transported to a different country, put into a huge outdoor enclosure and finally feels grass under his feet for the first time.

https://www.thedodo.com/in-the-wild/serbian-circus-bear-napa-retires-switzerland


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 3, 2018)

Thanks for posting this Ike, my heart goes out to all the poor animals who are prisoners of a cage and victims of neglect and abuse.  Touching to see the lucky ones when they finally have the earth beneath their feet and are enjoying nature as intended.  Love to see when he took a dip in that 'pool'. :sentimental:


----------



## Keesha (Nov 3, 2018)

What a bittersweet story. It’s no wonder I disliked the Circus when I was a child. There was never a time I felt any animal at a circus happy or content. They were used and abused which makes that greedy inconsiderate part of humanity, horrid. 
Thank goodness for caring souls who took the time to rescue this poor animal.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 3, 2018)

I hated circuses too, and also Zoo's...although the zoo is much improved so I hear from when I was a child, but I still can't bring myself to go and see animals locked up. I 've been to the safari park where the  animals run free,  but It breaks my heart to see a situation like this bear, or any animals kept chained or locked up


----------

